# Loose stools on long walks



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

A couple of times a week, I take my dogs on a longer walk (a mile or more). Everytime, they both have loose stools later in the walk. Whenever they go in the back yard or on a short walk, their stools are firm. I feed them Nature's Variety Raw in the AM and Orijen in the PM. Any ideas on what is causing this? Not loving having to give two butt baths after every long walk.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Ours have a long walk nearly every day at least a mile,they have always done this and no problems with their pooping! But we used to have Tibetan terriers and they would nearly always have loose stools towards the end of the walk.Everything would start out fine, the first poop, then there would be a second and by the time they squeezed a third out it would be runny, it was as if they were making their presence felt.I have found with our Havs that their tummies seem to do better on a cheaper and less nutritious diet.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Some days Lizzie has loose poops on our walks. I figured that she just had a nervous tummy. I am finding she has looser poops on the Orijen. I switched her back to Instinct.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

dbeech said:


> A couple of times a week, I take my dogs on a longer walk (a mile or more). Everytime, they both have loose stools later in the walk. Whenever they go in the back yard or on a short walk, their stools are firm. I feed them Nature's Variety Raw in the AM and Orijen in the PM. Any ideas on what is causing this? Not loving having to give two butt baths after every long walk.


Good question Deb. I've wondered about that too. Not so much from Molly's perspective , but my own. I used to experience this "effect" from marathon running and training. So I thought I would check with my sidekick. Here's what Sabine says...." Yes, the more exercise, the more the digestive tract gets stimulated. Water is re-absorbed into the body from the colon, and if the fecal matter doesn't spend a lot of time sitting there, less water is absorbed.

So it's quite common that by the time you get a few miles into a good hike the dog only squirts a little bit of watery or mushy substance. This is not the same as diarrhea though, and there is nothing unhealthy to it.

A well-toned digestive tract from proper exercise is a great thing for a dog's health, and it only builds from sustained exercise like walking, trotting along a bicycle, etc. - a lot of fast back-and-forth from playing fetch or playing with other dogs doesn't do the same thing and is far more wearing on the joints."
Not always possible ,but I try to get Molly to eliminate before the walks . That way I don't have to LUG a poop bag with me . LOL Give water at the beginning of your walk if you can. One thing I learned from running , is DRINK EARLY


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks, Dave (and Sabine). I am glad that I don't have to worry about it. They really enjoy their long walks and my chunky monkey,Riley, sure needs the exercise. He needs to be trim and fit to keep up with his new girlfriend, Zoey.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Good to know this is normal! Marlowe always has a looser second poop if we go any distance or have a really long playdate at the dog park. His first poop is always well-formed (fyi - on Orijen 6 Fish).


----------

